# Hay flakes



## tnwalkingred (Jun 8, 2010)

How many flakes of hay do you guys average in a small square bale of hay?

Kyle


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

The book says no fewer than 15 strokes per bale for a 42" bale if you are feeding a balewagon.
That is just under 3" per flake. 
I bale a 35" long bale. Devide by 3" is 12 strokes per bale.

In practice, when it goes to 12 strokes per bale I drop down a gear, when it is goes to 18 strokes per bale I go up a gear. Averaging 15 strokes per bale. for 2.33" per flake.

What this means is the operator counts the strokes for each bale. Plus the operator watches when the bale drops off the bale chute. This gives a reasonable assurance the bales will fit on the balewagon. 
Plus the operator is listening to the slip clutch to and this operator keeps an eye on the on the go moisture tester.


----------



## dbergh (Jun 3, 2010)

15 to 18 in 48 inch bales. 16 X 18 & 90 lbs. They stack great with a 2 wide NH wagon.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

14-18 strokes per bale at 37 in bales. As wilson said below 14 strokes slow down and over 18 speed up. We use a bale wagon so the bales must be uniform to pick up.


----------



## Dolphin (May 21, 2010)

This thread makes me want to bale hay. I like the way my mind is busy multi-tasking when baling!


----------



## MikeRF (Dec 21, 2009)

When this discussion has come up before it always makes me feel like apologizing for the fact we only get about 8 flakes in a 33-34 inch 45 lb bale.
My feeling is that we have equipment capable of large capacities that I want, and need, to push to the max.
It has also been said before on this site that it is the the guy on the rake that dictates whether bales are even or not. That is certainly true in our case.


----------



## hayray (Feb 23, 2009)

I am like MikeRF, I have some pretty large flakes in my bales. I go by weight and shape but pay no attention to flakes, just baling way to fast. My hats off to you guys that can be that technical and smart enough to pay attention to that.


----------



## haystax (Jul 24, 2010)

18-21 flakes, 47", 100-103# 3-string Freeman


----------



## hay wilson in TX (Jan 28, 2009)

As jdhayboy says, *We use a bale wagon so the bales must be uniform* to pick up.

If we do it as it says in the book the flake size will be just under *2½* inches deep. To have a uniform length bale the tying mechanism must trip at end of the stroke. If it misses and trip at the start of the next stroke the bale will be up to 2½" too long. If the, reasonably short, bale of 34 inches has an extra flake and is baling at 8 strokes per bale that is an extra 4½" in length. 
For a bale wagon an extra 4 inches is not a problem but if there are two bales with extra length that is an extra 8 inches. This could be a problem and the operator may have to get on the ground and push the bales in a little so the second table will go up freely. 
If all three bales are 4" too wide that can result in that row of bales being a full foot too long. When the hydraulics get into the act steel will bend. That is a little more excitement than is really desired.

I have never baled for an accumulator but I am told the accumulators do not accommodate three extra length bales any better than the bale wagons do.

Stacking by hand a bale that has 2 or 4 inches extra length is not a big deal.

For baling small square bales, if we NEED higher capacity then a having baler designed to run at 120 or more strokes per minute is an answer. (I have a mark on the TAC to go to that produces the highest strokes per minute the baler is designed for.) 
Beyond that an additional baler in the field is the solution.

This year I ran side by side with a Round Baler and tested the hay. Starting out the RBs tested one percent lower protein than the square bales. The last bales of the RB tested 2 percent lower than the last bales of the small square baler. 
A 3 X 3 large bale will have the capacity but the baler and tractor will cost a lot more also.

Just as a half ton flat bed PU will not carry 520 bales a small square baler will not put out the tonnage of a 4 X 4 x 8 ft baler.

My Grandfather extenced the bed on his Model A truck to carry extra hay. Problem was when he drove over a terrice the front wheels would not come back down.


----------



## jdhayboy (Aug 20, 2010)

Another thing is, we get a lot of people saying they really like how all our bales are uniform, tight and have a good number of flakes. We also use the the sisal 7200 grass string. It cost a lil bit more but I really like it, feels a lot better to pick up than the plastic stuff.


----------



## Rodney R (Jun 11, 2008)

MikeRF,
I think you've got us beat.... about 9 to 11 in 36 inches. Too many times the bales are longer than 36 inches, and like wilson explained, that doesn't really work well on the balewagon when you get 3 in a row. I'd like to get the guys to slow down and make more flakes per bale, there is a better chance of having a uniform bale with more strokes. You can get uniform bales with less strokes, but the baler guy has got be be doing more than holding the steering wheel. In my case, nobody cares, cause after the bales are on the ground, it's the balewagon guy that has to deal with them.... I can yell and point all I want, but it goes in one ear and out the other.

Rodney


----------

